# Nremt soon to expire/moved to tennessee/emtiv



## QuintanaMan (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok guys and gals, please help. This is my first recertification with the NREMT. 

My National Registry EMT-B will expire on March 31st 2013. I have a EMT-B state licensure in Georgia that expires in 2014. My BLS (AHA) HEALTH CARE PROVIDER (CPR & AED) is expired & I am not currently employed as a EMT-B. 

I am trying to get my EMT(IV) in Tennessee. TN state reciprocity requires me to take their EMT(IV) extended skills class to become an EMT in TN. 

My plan is to take a (BLS) CPR & AED class(4 hrs.),  a EMT refresher DOT (24 hrs.) class,  and the EMT(IV) extended skills class (50 hrs.). 
Since this is my first NREMT recertification. Suppose I complete all of the above class's. 

So here comes the questions. 
What else do I have to do in order have a successful recertification with the NREMT?
Do I need to be employed as an EMT by March 31st 2012 in order to recert with NREMT?

Will my EMT-B turn into a AEMT after completing the EMT(IV) class and NREMT EXAM?

What happens if I don't complete the EMT(IV) extended skills class by March 31st. 2012?

Do I even need to take the EMT DOT Refresher or can I just recert my NREMT by exam?
I am confused. I tried calling the NREMT AND TN STATE EMS OFFICE but I still have unanswered questions. Thank you


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 5, 2012)

QuintanaMan said:


> Ok guys and gals, please help. This is my first recertification with the NREMT.
> 
> My National Registry EMT-B will expire on March 31st 2013. I have a EMT-B state licensure in Georgia that expires in 2014. My BLS (AHA) HEALTH CARE PROVIDER (CPR & AED) is expired & I am not currently employed as a EMT-B.
> 
> ...




I may be wrong but I think you need to be employed for at least 6 months.You need healthcare provider cpr class not a regular bls cpr class. You will not get AEMT by learning IV's( There is more to it than that) Your EMT-iv class will have no bearing on your NR recert unless you need to count it as ce hours. You have to take a refresher course plus ce's or a combination of ce's spelled out in the link below. There is a recert by exam option.

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/EMT ReCert 9.5.12.pdf


----------



## emt11 (Oct 5, 2012)

QuintanaMan said:


> Ok guys and gals, please help. This is my first recertification with the NREMT.
> 
> My National Registry EMT-B will expire on March 31st 2013. I have a EMT-B state licensure in Georgia that expires in 2014. My BLS (AHA) HEALTH CARE PROVIDER (CPR & AED) is expired & I am not currently employed as a EMT-B.
> 
> ...




I can't say for the rest of it, but the after taking the EMT(IV) class, your EMT-B will not turn into an AEMT class. Mostly due to medications that can be given at the AEMT level.


----------



## QuintanaMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I may be wrong but I think you need to be employed for at least 6 months.You need healthcare provider cpr class not a regular bls cpr class. You will not get AEMT by learning IV's( There is more to it than that) Your EMT-iv class will have no bearing on your NR recert unless you need to count it as ce hours. You have to take a refresher course plus ce's or a combination of ce's spelled out in the link below. There is a recert by exam option.
> 
> http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/EMT ReCert 9.5.12.pdf



This makes more sense. Thanks
Also I made sure the BLS class is a health care provider one.


----------



## emsred23 (Oct 25, 2012)

You will need to take another bridge corse after getting your IV. I think its gonna be 8 hour class and you'll have a year to get the class done. All the IV is, is a EMTB that can start IV's not really to special. I wish they'd have accepted the I-99 class. You still test your NREMT as a basic. The IV is just a state thing. Hope that helps


----------



## QuintanaMan (Oct 25, 2012)

That makes since, thanks. I just updated my CPR healthcare provider card, completed EMT refresher and will complete the EMT IV extended skills class mid November. I heard about the additional bridge class after I get my IV. But I thought that wont take effect just yet. That additional bridge course is for the AEMT right? Where are you going to school for your paramedic?


----------



## emsred23 (Oct 25, 2012)

QuintanaMan said:


> That makes since, thanks. I just updated my CPR healthcare provider card, completed EMT refresher and will complete the EMT IV extended skills class mid November. I heard about the additional bridge class after I get my IV. But I thought that wont take effect just yet. That additional bridge course is for the AEMT right? Where are you going to school for your paramedic?



As far as I know you are correct. It should be the AEMT course. I know for fact that current EMT students are learning the IV curriculum. So that being said you've got a while before AEMT takes place.

I'm at Columbia State EMS academy for my medi.


----------



## QuintanaMan (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey that is not too far from here(East Nashville). I am looking into medic schools. What can you tell me about Columbia? I am looking into Volstate and south eastern institute. Also I will be applying to EMT jobs around Nashville around December, any recommendations on any places?


----------



## emsred23 (Oct 25, 2012)

I will be honest with ya. I'm bias. I went to columbia state for EMT and now medic. It's one of the most respected schools in the area. Highest pass rate, the insructors are known as some of the best in the state and region. South Eastern is WAY over priced and from what I've heard a high drop out rate. I've met some Vol state students (who started when we did) and they are asking me questions on stuff that they aren't taught as well. But thats just my 2 cents. Are you looking to work private or 911? and where are you gonna be living?


----------

